# Medidor de consumo electrico (watts)



## fckland (Ago 16, 2010)

Al reparar equipos eléctricos y electrónicos que se alimentan de la red eléctrica, puede ser necesario, en ocasiones, comprobar su consumo para verificar su correcto funcionamiento.

Un Wattimetro, puede resultar muy costoso. Pero si se dispone de una pinza amperimetrica, o un amperímetro de AC (Corriente Alterna), el técnico no tendrá mayor dificultad para determinar el consumo de un equipo.
Solo tendrá que medir la corriente consumida en Amperios y multiplicarla por el Voltaje de red. El resultado será la potencia consumida en Watt o Vatios.

Lamentablemente, muchos multímetros, no permiten medir amperaje en AC, o solo lo hacen con corrientes muy bajas, apenas de algunos miliamperios, lo cual es una limitación en la mayoría de los casos.

Con muy pocos componentes se puede implementar un accesorio, que puede facilitar la medición de la potencia consumida, con una precisión aceptable, usando para ello, cualquier multímetro digital, que permita medir voltajes de AC del orden de milésimas de Voltio.

Su uso es muy sencillo. Se intercala este accesorio entre el tomacorriente y el aparato, del cual se desea medir el consumo, se selecciona la escala más baja de VAC en el multímetro (que permita medir voltajes milésimas de Voltio) y se conecta a los terminales correspondientes. Cada milivoltio (milésima de Voltio), indicará 1Watt.  Ejemplo: si el instrumento indica: 0.080V, significará un consumo de 80W, si se lee 0.125V, significará que el consumo del equipo conectado es de 125W.

Diagrama









Componentes:
R1 y R2 - Resistencias 0.47 ohm, 5W
R3 - Resistencia 33 Kohm, 1/2W
R4 - según el voltaje de red eléctrica *
* para 110V ... 39 Kohm
* para 120V ... 33 Kohm
* para 220V ... 2200 ohm
Varios: cables, conectores, etc.

Con estos valores, se pueden comprobar consumos de hasta 600W en redes de 110/120V y hasta 1000W si se trata de red eléctrica de 220V. Si se desea usar este accesorio, para comprobar consumos mayores, las resistencias R1 y R2 deberán ser de 10W.

Todas las resistencias deben ser, en lo posible, de una tolerancia del 5%.

Tener presente que R1 y R2 pueden tomar una elevada temperatura, si se usa por tiempo prolongado y elevado consumo.

Nota importante: Este implemento, permite una evaluación de la "Potencia Aparente" (Volts x Amp), que en algunos casos puede tener una ligera diferencia con la "Potencia Real" (Watt), debido al corrimiento de fase que puede ocasionar la componente inductiva de la carga. Por lo cual la lectura puede no ser 100% exacta con algunos equipos.

Fuente: Comunidad de Electronicos

Espero que les sea de mucha ayuda y comenten si a ese diagrama le falta algo..
Saludos!


----------



## antiworldx (Ago 17, 2010)

fckland dijo:


> Nota importante: Este implemento, permite una evaluación de la "Potencia Aparente" (Volts x Amp), que en algunos casos puede tener una ligera diferencia con la "Potencia Real" (Watt), debido al corrimiento de fase que puede ocasionar la componente inductiva de la carga. Por lo cual la lectura puede no ser 100% exacta con algunos equipos.



Excelente idea. Solo, para complementar, El circuito funcionara perfectamente para cuando se mide el consumo de cargas resistivas (focos, calefactores) y en los equipos electronicos, donde su factor de potencia es un desastre, se tendra una lectura aproximada a un promedio. En el caso de cargas inductivas, como lavadoras, secadoras, en fin, donde se encuentre un motor, la lectura tendera a tener un rango bastante considerable de error.

Salu2!


----------



## Scooter (Ago 17, 2010)

No entiendo nada. ¿No es mas sencillo poner simplemente a medir el amperímetro?
A fin de cuentas es lo único que haces.
Supones que V es V y supones que coseno de fi es =0 osea que de vatímetro... "ná de ná" (no te enfades)

Eso si, el que tenga un polímetro que no mida intensidad en AC (si es así debe de ser un "poquímetro") le puede valer medida de intensidad en AC.

Eso si, es una buena idea para no romper el fusible del amperímetro ya que es común olvidar las puntas o el selector en el sitio equivocado.


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 17, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> ...El circuito funcionara perfectamente para cuando se mide el consumo de cargas resistivas (focos, calefactores)* y en los equipos electronicos, donde su factor de potencia es un desastre,* *se tendra una lectura aproximada a un promedio*. En el caso de cargas inductivas, como lavadoras, secadoras, en fin, donde se encuentre un motor, la lectura tendera a tener un rango bastante considerable de error.


No entiendo muy bien que quisiste decir en ese párrafo.

Por las dudas aclaro: En cargas resistivas por supuesto no va a haber problema, pero en equipos electrónicos si.
El bajo factor de potencia no se debe exclusivamente a tener elementos reactivos sino tambien a la distorsión de la corriente. 
Un aparato con fuente conmutada tiene normalmente a la entrada rectificador+capacitor --> Como los diodos conducen durante un corto intervalo --> La corriente tiene poco de senoidal, son mas bien picos bidireccionales y eso hace que el factor de potencia resulte bajo (del orden de 0.5 - 0.6)

Curiosamente en esos casos, se va a tener menos error con un tester barato que con uno bueno.
Por que?  Porque la lectura en los testers baratos es el valor eficaz de corriente o tension sino 1.11*Valor_absoluto_medio y en cambio los buenos (como Fluke) muestran el verdadero valor eficaz (True-RMS).
Siendo el factor de potencia tan bajo, se va a estar mas cerca de la potencia activa haciendo Vlinea*I_tester_barato que V*Irms.


----------



## antiworldx (Ago 17, 2010)

Gracias eduardo, es que no quise extenderme con Distorsion Armónico y demas conceptos. La idea era solo decir que hay un margen de error. Pero ya que lo explicaste, ahi la razon.


----------



## fckland (Ago 17, 2010)

Scooter dijo:


> No entiendo nada. ¿No es mas sencillo poner simplemente a medir el amperímetro?


Mucha gente como yo no dispone de un amperimetro, el cual en muchos casos vale mucho dinero, y aunque esta no sea una forma de medir "exactamente" el consumo.. nos sirve para medir en cierto modo si tenemos algun corto en algun aparato o algo por el estilo.



Scooter dijo:


> Supones que V es V y supones que coseno de fi es =0 osea que de vatímetro... "ná de ná" (no te enfades)


No mejoras nada de nada mi mensaje diciendo eso, o sea si tanto sabes de V es V y coseno de fi es = a 0, porque no nos interioras un poco mas? Mi idea es un aporte mejorable, no uno criticable (en el mal sentido de la palabra critica). Y no, no me enojo .



Scooter dijo:


> Eso si, el que tenga un polímetro que no mida intensidad en AC (si es así debe de ser un "poquímetro") le puede valer medida de intensidad en AC.


Los (aca en Argentina llamados) testers suelen medir Miliamperios en corriente alterna, llegando a medir 10Amp o 15Amp pero en corriente continua.. Entonces este dispositivo resulta conveniente para mucha gente. Si no te interesa o tienes suficiente dinero como para comprarte un amperimetro o un tester que mida 684521984Amperes en Corriente Alterna hacelo, no me enojo. 
Este es un recurso para gente con bajos presupuestos (yo ) y que le gusta hacer manualidades y jugar con todo lo que sea electronico.
Saludos y gracias por tus comentarios!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 17, 2010)

Eduardo dijo:


> .....Un aparato con fuente conmutada tiene normalmente a la entrada rectificador+capacitor --> Como los diodos conducen durante un corto intervalo --> La corriente tiene poco de senoidal, son mas bien picos bidireccionales y eso hace que el factor de potencia resulte bajo (del orden de 0.5 - 0.6)......


¿ Tengo un _"Deja Vou"_ o esto ya lo habíamos visto en otro tema ?


----------



## Scooter (Ago 17, 2010)

Te pido disculpas si he resultado rudo, pero eso no es un vatímetro. Es un amperímetro y "tarado en voltiamperios" y está muy bien como tal, como he comentado en los dos últimos comentarios.

Aquí si "se presta atención" se encuentran polímetros con escala de intensidad en AC por el mismo precio que los que no lo llevan. Aunque ya digo que hay que estar atento, muchos no llevan esa escala.
Los últimos 15 que compré costaron 12€ y miden V e I en AC y DC, frecuencia, temperatura (llevan sonda), R, transistores y no se que mas. Pero también se encuentran mas caros que miden menos y son peores.

El tema de no romper los fusibles también me parece muy útil. Cuando enseño a medir intensidad caen como moscas porque se dejan el polímetro en intensidad y se ponen a medir tensión.


----------



## fckland (Ago 17, 2010)

Todo bien "Scooter", perdoname si te dije algo malo a mi tmb .
Otra cosa.. me podrias decir que es eso de V es V y coseno de fi es = a 0?
Me dejaste intrigado con eso.. aunque se que seguro mas adelante lo voy a estudiar (hoy empece ingenieria en electronica).
Saludos!


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 17, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Tengo un _"Deja Vou"_ o esto ya lo habíamos visto en otro tema ?


No estoy seguro, temas donde se habló de valores eficaces, factor de potencia, potencia activa... hubo muchos y encima, cada vez tengo menos Deja-vu y mas Jamais-vu


----------



## Scooter (Ago 18, 2010)

Hombre, en tus cálculos asumes que V=220V, eso es lo nominal (hora en España 230V) pero la realidad es que hay unos márgenes, e igual llegan 210 que 235V y está bien; dentro de los límites legales.
Para considerar que tu montaje es un vatímetro necesitas asumir que coseno de fi = 1 osea fi=0 si no es así sería un medidor de potencia aparente, no de potencia activa. (me acabo de dar cuenta de que escribí lo contrario, perdona)

Propongo un proyecto de vatímetro, varímetro y "aparencímetro".


----------

